# Ever Just Feel Like Screaming!?



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

Screaming!  

Go ahead and do it!


----------



## Wren (Nov 20, 2019)

If I started I’d probably never stop !!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

Wren said:


> If I started I’d probably never stop !!


I know what you mean.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

Ohhhh yessss... many times I feel like that!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2019)

No, I never feel like that.  Seems you have posted some millennial who is upset because he just doesn't have his way.  LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> No, I never feel like that.  Seems you have posted some millennial who is upset because he just doesn't have his way.  LOL


Actually anyone can feel this way John..sorry you don't understand.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2019)

Not me!  Never screamed out of control like this feller.  Could be a drug situation;  more & more each year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Not me!  Never screamed out of control like this feller.  Could be a drug situation;  more & more each year.


Whatever!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Not me!  Never screamed out of control like this feller.  Could be a drug situation;  more & more each year.


 You're completely missing the point !!


----------



## bingo (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't have any  feelings of  that..but i understand that  some do.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2019)

No, but I have felt like this on occasion.


----------



## toffee (Nov 20, 2019)

oh yes --I have often think when you have a partner that thinks he married his mother then yeah''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2019)

*'Ever Just Feel Like...this!?'*

No, but I have been a carrier from time to time


----------



## Trade (Nov 20, 2019)

No, I just fantasize about committing acts of extreme violence.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm more the throw things around type.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 20, 2019)

yes i have felt like screaming many times--many many times


----------



## charry (Nov 20, 2019)

oh yes....either scream...or jump over beachy head ...


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 20, 2019)

I like slamming things, like plastic bowls on the counter or throwing noisy things onto the floor but my favorite is pots n pans I always feel good after slamming them!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh dear, you folks got some problems.  You ought to move out in the country, grab a beer, watch the sunset & just chill out.  Put on some Hank Williams, Lefty Frizzel, Johnny Cash or Marty Robbins.   I never scream, pick my guitar  every morning, read great books all day & end the day watching some good Britbox movies.  What is this about screaming?  Sure don't make any sense to me!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> *'Ever Just Feel Like...this!?'*
> 
> No, but I have been a carrier from time to time
> 
> View attachment 81976


No, not me! Never!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 20, 2019)

No, but I think it would be good exercise for the lungs.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 20, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I like slamming things, like plastic bowls on the counter or throwing noisy things onto the floor but *my favorite is pots n pans* I always feel good after slamming them!


I think you're just looking for an excuse to buy new pots and pans.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2019)

I never screamed but on a rare occasion I've thrown things and a good door slamming now and then feels really feels good.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 20, 2019)

PVC said:


> I think you're just looking for an excuse to buy new pots and pans.


 you could be right but I don’t do that anymore, I don’t want to scare my dog!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Screaming!
> 
> Go ahead and do it!
> 
> View attachment 81909




Yes, yes ,and yes..more frequent these days...Must come with old age and intolerance of everyone's shhhhh....stuff.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

YESSSSS!!!!  As a matter of fact, I have a date with myself to drive somewhere where its pretty secluded and just SCREAM.  Just thinking about it releases some of my built up tension.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Yes, yes ,and yes..more frequent these days...Must come with old age and intolerance of everyone's shhhhh....stuff.


Me wanting to scream comes from years of built up tension.  So glad I am learning its a hard job trying to please everybody.  I am FINALLY learning to please ME!!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Me wanting to scream comes from years of built up tension.  So glad I am learning its a hard job trying to please everybody.  I am FINALLY learning to please ME!!




I can relate..years of pleasing every one, to keep the peace..over it!!!..looking for my own peace now.

Let the chips fall where they may....


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 20, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I can relate..years of pleasing every one, to keep the peace..over it!!!..looking for my own peace now.
> 
> Let the chips fall where they may....


It has cost me a lot of built up tension... but now IT'S ALL ABOUT ME!!!  Not overly selfish, just common sense now


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2019)

For some reason, I can't scream.  But SHOUT? Oh, yeah, I can do that.  And I do, when needed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm more of a...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

*YES
It like wells up in my heart, but I don't.  'fraid I won't stop, so don't start.*


----------



## norman (Nov 21, 2019)

LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't recall ever screaming. I have never had a violent temper. I get frustrated instead.


----------



## norman (Nov 21, 2019)

deletd


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I don't recall ever screaming. I have never had a violent temper. I get frustrated instead.


That's when you scream and release that frustration.  Screaming does not mean violent temper.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

norman said:


> *Ugg, *I was red flagged for using profanity, (fucker) I tried to follow the rules~ NO POLITICS~. I probability heard the F  word for the first time when I was in the 1st or 2nd grades and have been using it ever since, except never used it around mum.  Two words in the English Language I detest are ''no'' and ''you can't do that.''   I googled (fucker) and it can be used as  a noun, a verb, an interjection or an adverb when describing a cat defecating in your garden, which I did, probably a bad choice.  Your site, your rule, is it okay if I use _dag nab it?_


Norman your post has a lot going on... had to respond and give it a laugh!!


----------



## Duster (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh yes! I've had a very stressful week.  We got audited by the IRS and our tax guy told us he wouldn't help~we were on our own, which means I have to fix it, even though I had never set eyes on any of the paperwork before. Some of the papers weren't there and they were not available from the source online. 
I screamed and slapped some papers around, felt better and did what I could to satisfy their $#!++y requirements. Our taxes are very complicated.  That's why we pay someone to handle it.
Maybe we need to find a better tax guy.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

Duster said:


> That's why we pay someone to handle it.
> Maybe we need to find a better tax guy.


My tax guy told me he'll be there if I get audited, but he also makes me sign a paper saying he used MY information for filling the tax return.


----------



## Duster (Nov 21, 2019)

My Dad was an accountant and did taxes for individuals and small businesses.   I had him do my taxes one year and asked if he'd come with me to the IRS tax office if I got audited.  His reply was, "No, but I'll come and visit you in prison". Thanks Dad!


----------



## norman (Nov 22, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Norman your post has a lot going on... had to respond and give it a laugh!!


The holidays stress me out, I need to go fishing...


----------



## twinkles (Nov 22, 2019)

some body  right here i would like to scream at or slam down not in the forum but here where i live


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

I grunt in frustration quite a bit.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

jujube said:


> For some reason, I can't scream.  But SHOUT? Oh, yeah, I can do that.  And I do, when needed.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 24, 2019)

I go for a walk. Screaming isn't worth it.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 24, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Oh dear, you folks got some problems.  You ought to move out in the country, grab a beer, watch the sunset & just chill out.  Put on some Hank Williams, Lefty Frizzel, Johnny Cash or Marty Robbins.   I never scream, pick my guitar  every morning, read great books all day & end the day watching some good Britbox movies.  What is this about screaming?  Sure don't make any sense to me!



Oh my..you do live the simple life, don't you. Lucky for you that you don't have emotions. I'm a city girl. None of what you wrote applies to me but continue to enjoy your simple life. Beer, huh?


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 25, 2019)

"Primal scream therapy" has been recognized for some time, and such venting is also behind "wreck rooms" where people pay a fee, make an appointment, and go into a room where they are provided with and allowed to smash with bats or by throwing dishes, mirrors, old televisions, etc.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I can relate..years of pleasing every one, to keep the peace..over it!!!..looking for my own peace now.
> 
> Let the chips fall where they may....


Ditto!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Oh my..you do live the simple life, don't you. Lucky for you that you don't have emotions. I'm a city girl. None of what you wrote applies to me but continue to enjoy your simple life. Beer, huh?


Hahaha. That’s funny.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

*Yes there are many times I feel like screaming. As a matter of fact I get that feeling almost everyday, It's 8:15 am now  where I live at and I have already felt the need to scream and yes I screamed. It was either that or have my head explode.
*


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2019)

Usually don't feel like screaming.  Feel more like "bitching"...lol.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 25, 2019)

Nah, I am not a screamer.   I hate noise.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m a screamer.


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

I feel like it, but I don't do it. There are more constructive ways to cope with anger/stress. lf possible I leave or take control of a situation. It's way more empowering. Of course, we all feel like screaming when we feel helpless, but you're sending the wrong message to others and clouding your thinking with screaming. Just my two cents.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

My screaming is from ptsd and I can’t help it. The bad thing is that I end up scaring others which I end up feeling bad about.

Getting that mad? I’d rather walk away than yell.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> My screaming is from ptsd and I can’t help it. The bad thing is that I end up scaring others which I end up feeling bad about.
> 
> Getting that mad? I’d rather walk away than yell.


Do you have a service dog?  Have a very good friend, who was career Air Force, that has PTSD.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Do you have a service dog?  Have a very good friend, who was career Air Force, that has PTSD.


No I don’t. I’ve thought about it a lot . I’ve had two good German Shepherds in the past but the best dog for settling me down is my little Yorkie. She’s a 10 pound little stick of dynamite who will follow me anywhere, anytime. She never leaves my side. If my husband tries taking the dogs on his own she’ll cry to be brought back. She seemed to take it as her role to care for all family members.

Our last dog used to have seizures and this down would jump up and lay across our other dog. It’s so cute.

Our dog smells to sniff out any type of infection or disorder instantly. Both my husband and I think we already have a service dog that’s naturally trained.lol .. joking of course

It’s embarrassing at times. If anything loud goes off near me or people suddenly appear out of nowhere in front of me or behind me I let out the loudest screech at times. It’s an automatic  thing that I can’t do anything about.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No I don’t. I’ve thought about it a lot . I’ve had two good German Shepherds in the past but the best dog for settling me down is my little Yorkie. She’s a 10 pound little stick of dynamite who will follow me anywhere, anytime. She never leaves my side. If my husband tries taking the dogs on his own she’ll cry to be brought back. She seemed to take it as her role to care for all family members.
> 
> Our last dog used to have seizures and this down would jump up and lay across our other dog. It’s so cute.
> 
> ...


Funny, as I had a bad auto accident that kept me down for months.  Didn't drive right away, as my right leg was affected.  Did drive a year or so later - took the driver's test again as my license had expired.  Learned that any auto coming at me from the right hand side was a bit of "trauma inducer".  Had to train myself to correct that when freeway driving and the cars would come onto the freeway from the entrance ramp. 

I wouldn't say I had a true PTSD, but certainly a driving/ auto related anxiety condition. Think peace and quiet can help those that truly have PTSD, don't you?


----------

